# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Venta de Pollos BB  de Carne Cobb 500 y Criollos

## jquispet

*COBB500*  El pollo de carne más eficiente del mundo posee la menor conversión alimenticia, mayor tasa de crecimiento y la capacidad de desarrollarse con nutrición de baja densidad y menor precio. En conjunto, esas características proporcionan al Cobb500 la ventaja competitiva del menor coste por kilogramo o libra de peso vivo producido para la creciente base de clientes en todo el mundo. cobb-500web.jpg 36871540-olxt-pe-3.jpg  *Cobb500 posee:*  Más bajo coste de peso vivo producido Desempeño superior con raciones de menor coste Mayor eficiencia de las raciones Excelente tasa de crecimiento Mejor uniformidad del pollo de corte para procesamiento Reproductoras competitivas   En venta Pollos BB Cobb 500, Vacuna Marex +  (Newcastle + Bronquitis infecciosa). Puesto en la Unidad de Producción.Día de entrega: Viernes. 
Pollos Criollos Vacuna Newcastle. Dia de entrega: Martes.   
Para mayor información contamos con asesoría veterinaria y nutricionista. 
Ing. Zosimo Quispe Huerta
CIP: 35130 
Adm. Jose Quispe Torres 
Móvil: 951-350-350 
E-mail: jquispe100@gmail.com ; ingzosimoqh@hotmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Venta de carne de pavo alcanzó US$ 5.6 millones entre enero y octubre Venta de  carne de Cuyes - Pachacamac Artículo: Venta de pollos creció 7.3% en agosto, según Asociación Peruana de Avicultura Venta de carne de cerdo ya se está recuperando, afirma ministro Leyton Minag inició ferias populares de la granja a la olla con venta de carne de cerdo a S/. 6,50 el kilo

----------


## Jomaqui

Buenos dias, imagino que la venta es solo en Lima, atiende a provincias? y cual seria la garantia, gracias

----------

